# cubers in Austin Tx?



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi,
Im just wondering if there are any cubers in Tx


----------



## Ravagin (Jan 25, 2021)

Just started got a cube for Christmas.


----------



## boblovescubing (Jan 25, 2021)

im in frisco, a suburb of tx


----------



## Ravagin (Jan 25, 2021)

Forgot to mention I am from Austin.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 25, 2021)

FIN


Ravagin said:


> Forgot to mention I am from Austin.


Actual austin, or outskirts?


----------



## Ravagin (Jan 26, 2021)

Leander


----------



## gruuby (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm in the dallas area


----------

